# Lapierre X-160 Ultimate X0, Lyrik, RP23, Crossmax



## airtime17 (5. Februar 2011)

Servus,

hab im Bikemarkt ein wunderschönes X-160 Ultimate abzugeben.
Vielleicht hat hier ja wer Interesse.

Vg, Flo


----------

